# Need ID help on this girls schwinn bike



## tangerinezebra (Oct 29, 2013)

Found this bike in a barn, just wanted to get an idea of its year and maybe value?  thanks in advance.


----------



## Euphman06 (Oct 30, 2013)

What does the badge say? Looks Schwinn to me. It's always better in my opinion to take a picture of the chain guard side of the bike. I wouldn't give $20 for it, but I don't need a girls bike like that.


----------



## tangerinezebra (Oct 30, 2013)

Euphman06 said:


> What does the badge say? Looks Schwinn to me. It's always better in my opinion to take a picture of the chain guard side of the bike. I wouldn't give $20 for it, but I don't need a girls bike like that.




Yes it is a schwinn.  I would assume from the early 50's?  I just don't know much about it.  I am not interested in what you would give for it, I am interested in finding out something about its value.


----------



## therustycat (Oct 31, 2013)

I'm interested to know more about this one too if anyone has any help to date and value it.


----------



## Will08 (Dec 8, 2013)

*Looks like*

A Schwinn fiesta


----------



## rideahiggins (Dec 9, 2013)

*Date-value*

If you post the serial number on the left rear drop out we can tell you the age. As for value, nice examples of this style bike go for around $170. Yours in this condition would be worth about $50.


----------

